# next colnago



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

what do you expect from colnago? in 2010 and beyond.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

ESP..... extended seat post, Ernesto seems to arrive late to the party at each new innovation, 
In 2011 BB30 version will be introduced.

.... and I love Nagos


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I wonder whether ESP will still be around in 2-3 years...some like it, others despise it.

BB30 (or bigger) will be adopted across the board IMO.

I would think they might come out with an aero road frame like the Time RXR ulteam. That seems to be a trend that most manufacturers are moving to.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I have heard that the C50, extreme c and perhaps even some of the lower cost models will be moving to the semi-integrated headtube by next year. The market seems to have really twisted Ernesto's arm on this one. From what I understand, he really doesn't think it offers any advantages to the rider, but has joined the masses to stay in tune with the market. I expect the EP will be gone by 2010. 

On a personal note, I HOPE Colnago continues to make traditional geo frames in many sizes, and does not go to the profit-driven model of offering 4-5 sloping frames for the masses. To me, that would be a huge sell-out.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i think the RXR looks cool.

but i would rather own another colnago. lets hope colnago comes up with something better.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

haydos said:


> I wonder whether ESP will still be around in 2-3 years...some like it, others despise it.
> 
> BB30 (or bigger) will be adopted across the board IMO.
> 
> I would think they might come out with an aero road frame like the Time RXR ulteam. That seems to be a trend that most manufacturers are moving to.


BB30 won't be across the board IMHO, it makes sense for carbon frames where they can just insert a machined sleeve into place, but for steel,TI & Aluminium, the shell needs to be machined post welding.... that's expensive in time & tooling.

I certainly don't think the smaller outfits will follow unless joe public is prepared to pay for it, and then I don't really see the benefit....no BB cups reqd so lighter weight but balanced out by more metal in the shell. Narrower Q Factor... not sure that will suit everyone. BB30 has more advatages for the manufacturer.


----------

